

Teaching developers UX: Use Fitts’ law to build a polished landing page - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/04/05/teaching-developers-ux-use-fitts-law-to-build-a-polished-landing-page/

======
pkamb
My standard go-to comment for 'Show HN' posts is "you need to increase the
padding on that button!" Nothing bothers me more than a button you can't
click.

------
kingsidharth
Now this is design!

